# Gan 354 or 356 X?



## Waffle Cuber (Oct 7, 2018)

Hello! I need help deciding between the new 356 X and 354. On one hand I have small hands and really enjoy fast, loose, flexible cubes. (I used a Yuxin Little Magic M as my main previously.) But, the 356 X has the new magnet system and I like strong magnets. I’ve heard that the X is softer and probably better, but I need help deciding. Thanks!


----------



## mencarikebenaran (Oct 7, 2018)

gan 356 x, its better, u can set the cube to be magnetic cube or not by yourself


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Oct 7, 2018)

For small hands, the 354 is good; but if you want more customization and easier setup, get the 356x. The 354 is pretty hard to setup well (at least for me), so I would say the 356x.


----------



## Waffle Cuber (Oct 7, 2018)

Cool! Thanks for your reply! I just wasn’t sure, because so many things about the 354 fit me, but I think the X is the way to go. I’m waiting for it to come out on the cubicle or scs.


----------



## casi (Oct 7, 2018)

Have you seen the Cubeologist's video about this?


----------



## Waffle Cuber (Oct 8, 2018)

Yeah. I was just so sure about getting the 354 M, and then this came out, I was unsure. But, thanks!


----------

